# class d amplifier



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can anybody please tell me is the yamaha rx 3060 a class d amplifier

if it is not i need a top end class d amp that does dolby atmos dts x that will work with the best of its ability with the klipsh 280f speakers thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Given the number of channels and power available it would have to be class d.

Just found a review that states:


> At nearly 40lbs, the RX-A3060 is also heavier and deeper than many 9-channel flagship models, I think partially due to its H-shaped frame structure with the symmetrical Class D amplifier layout (right and left channels are isolated from one another).


Review is here.


----------



## kjs101 (May 30, 2018)

robbo266317 said:


> Given the number of channels and power available it would have to be class d.
> 
> Just found a review that states:
> 
> Review is here.


Nothing on Yamaha's site indicates any of there top tier receivers have class D amps.
http://https://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio_visual/av_receivers_amps/rx-a3060_u/features.html#product-tabs

Pioneer Elite receivers are the only one I know that exclusively use class D amplifiers.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

markyboy156 said:


> hi
> 
> can anybody please tell me is the yamaha rx 3060 a class d amplifier
> 
> if it is not i need a top end class d amp that does dolby atmos dts x that will work with the best of its ability with the klipsh 280f speakers thanks


Yamaha's Aventage line AV receivers are all class A/B.


----------

